# Loop size on recurve strings



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

We just got a few orders for recurve strings. What is the standard size for loops on these?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Most limbs will have loop size between 2.5" (60 mm) to 3.5" (85 mm). You may also want to consider making one loop bigger than the other. 

This makes identifying which end goes to which limb simpler. Have you ever strung your string upside down? That is just one of the practical reason for having different loop sizes. The other is that when you string your bow, you usually place one loop over the limb grove and the other you slide into the limb. 

One of the loops has to be bigger so that it can fit the broader section of your limb. While the other end, if made too big will cause it to "wander" off the grove easily.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm curious as well. The few I've made have been 3.5" on one and 4" on the other with an 8" center serving centered. Anyone else have a generic layout for these?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I make my bottom loop 35mm 13/8" top 40mm 15/8" from the top of the loop to end of serving is 130mm 5" in total . Always make the top the large 1 for stringing a bow as you slide the top loop on 1st part of the way down the limb & bottom 1 on the end part of the limb. This is for recurve bows. Hope this helps
Also the standard is 3" shorter ie if its a 68" bow make it 63" BUT some people will like it shorter to get the brace height but then these people should tell you that ie special order, just like compound bow strings ie if I want something not standard


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I thought AMO standard was 4" shorter for recurve and 3" shorter for longbows?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hoyt manual saids 3" shorter in CS then recurve manual


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

I maybe mistaken, but isn't it AMO minus 3" for recurve and AMO minus 4" for longbows?...may want to verify this...:wink:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

I just measured one i made for my hort dorado recurve, i just made to a size that i wanted but bottom is 1 1/8th which is 2 1/4 of serving before closent and top is 1 3/4 or 3.5" before closing. Bottom is definitely enough room to fit on but would say that if i was to make for customer i would do bottom 3" and top 4" to ensure enough room. WIth my top at 3.5 it slides down limb enough but doesnt have room to slide all the way down.

On another not i did use tied tag ends for this string, wanted to test it out and its my bowfishing string, its had prolly 4-500 shots so far easily and end loops are perfect, im glad i tied them instead of serving, its holding extremely well and will be used all next summer too for sure.


----------

